
How 20 popular websites looked when they launched - ssclafani
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/6125914/How-20-popular-websites-looked-when-they-launched.html
======
aaaron
The Wayback Machine doesn't have the original Yahoo homepage. The one here is
later. sporting a link to Yahoo! Deutschland.

If I remember they had their acronym in the lights: "Yet Another Hierarchical
Officious Oracle"

